# Alternatives to Inline Diffuser



## Coys (16 Sep 2018)

I have just posted a new thread "Holiday Disaster: 200+ Litres on Floor" in Filters and Filtration. 

I won't repeat anything from that thread to avoid dual posting, but the result is that the CO2 Art inline diffuser I've had for about three years sheared off and caused a major flood while on holiday. 

I have been removing and cleaning the ceramic diffuser a couple of times a year when I notice the CO2 flow declining, a process which involves removing the entire diffuser unit, undoing a plastic nut with a spanner to get the ceramic diffuser out and replace with a clean one. It is clear that this process has gradually weakened the unit with the resulting aforementioned flood. The last time I did this was three weeks ago and there was no leak when I left the house on Wednesday (I actually ran my fingers around the diffuser joints for some reason).

There is no way I will consider putting another of these things in my system. Are there any better units out there, either inline or not, with easy to replace internal parts and/or diffuser units with metal components that won't break?


----------



## X3NiTH (16 Sep 2018)

Qanvee CO₂ Atomiser, it's the most robust inline I've used yet. One side is metal the other very thick clear acrylic. The whole shearing thing, been there done that, luckily mine sheared in my hand when reassembling the unit.

There's two sizes of this atomiser, M1 and M2, the larger M2 is 16mm input/output.

Can be bought on Amazon.

There's a thread on the M1 (12mm) unit here in the forums.


----------



## Coys (21 Sep 2018)

Update: I've ordered a Qanvee M2 via AliExpress. Estimated delivery is about the same Amazon at three weeks. Any recommendations for a reasonably good and cheap in-tank atomiser or diffuser that I can use until it arrives?


----------



## GHNelson (21 Sep 2018)

Ask, in the For Sale section....I'm sure someone will have a spare diffuser!
hoggie


----------



## Tim Harrison (21 Sep 2018)

I've gone through several diffusers all UpAqua original. About half of those never worked, and two others burst their seams. There are definitely quality issues, I think Victor Lantos of Green Aqua has had similar experiences and says as much on one of George's videos. I think when my current inline gives up I'll use one of these https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquario-neo-co2-diffusor---small-2314-p.asp I've already bought one from Aquarium Gardens, Dave uses them in all his display tanks and they appear to work really well.


----------



## Coys (21 Sep 2018)

My M2 has been shipped already; hopefully it won't take three weeks, but I'll probably just dose with glut until I can get the Co2 back online.


----------



## Siege (21 Sep 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> I've gone through several diffusers all UpAqua original. About half of those never worked, and two others burst their seams. There are definitely quality issues, I think Victor Lantos of Green Aqua has had similar experiences and says as much on one of George's videos. I think when my current inline gives up I'll use one of these https://www.aquariumgardens.co.uk/aquario-neo-co2-diffusor---small-2314-p.asp I've already bought one from Aquarium Gardens, Dave uses them in all his display tanks and they appear to work really well.



I’ve used the AquaRio intank ones at home. IMO they perform better thank my ADA one at a quarter of the price  For a 200L tank you’ll need the large one. Any tank larger though and inline is the way to go.

I’m quite intrigued by external reactors, never tried one though.

Ps. Dave at AG has a new range of inline diffusers coming in shortly. I’m unsure of the make but from what I understand they are made from a metal, stainless steel??
Haven’t seen them yet. Might be worth giving him a call.


----------



## tiger15 (21 Sep 2018)

I responded to your other thread and recommend Tunze reactor.  It’s powered by a power head so there is no external plumbing susceptible to leak.  The design is so simple that you can easily DIY.  But I like this German made product because it comes with a strong magnet I can attach it any where in the tank.

https://www.zoocentras.lt/tunze-7074500-co2-difuzorius-p-307.html


----------



## Coys (22 Sep 2018)

tiger15 said:


> It’s powered by a power head *so there is no external plumbing *susceptible to leak.


 (my bolding)

There is if your power head is external too. I tried mine internal, but the noise was unacceptable so I moved it outside.


----------



## tiger15 (22 Sep 2018)

Coys said:


> (my bolding)
> 
> There is if your power head is external too. I tried mine internal, but the noise was unacceptable so I moved it outside.


DIY can be tricky, as you have to balance out the flow rate, tube size, and co2 injection rate.  What I read from DIY is that you need a low flow rate powerhead to work right and stay quiet.  My Tunze reactor flow rate is only 70 gph, and can take up to 5 bps according to the manual .  It makes no sense to put the powerhead externally if you want to avoid flooding.  Check out Barr’s Venturi reactor design which is similar.

QUOTE="Coys, post: 535689, member: 14228"]My M2 has been shipped already; hopefully it won't take three weeks, but I'll probably just dose with glut until I can get the Co2 back online.[/QUOTE]

While waiting for your replacement, you can do more frequent large WC. Plants have been observed to grow faster after WC.  The replaced tap water is often saturated with gases, and lowering the water to expose plants can trap air in interstitial pores (sponge effect) that last for a while.


----------



## Coys (22 Sep 2018)

tiger15 said:


> It makes no sense to put the powerhead externally if you want to avoid flooding.



As I said, the vibration noise was unacceptable with the power head in the aquarium. Of course I want to avoid flooding and in my opinion the risk of leaks is minor if hoses have have jubilee clips at each end. My accident was unfortunately caused by a poor quality piece of kit (the Up atomiser). Many thousands of people have external kit (with or without heaters and/or atomisers inline) without similar incidents and I don't accept that leaks are inevitable.



tiger15 said:


> While waiting for your replacement, you can do more frequent large WC. Plants have been observed to grow faster after WC.  The replaced tap water is often saturated with gases, and lowering the water to expose plants can trap air in interstitial pores (sponge effect) that last for a while.



Yes I am doing large water changes, but with RO rather than tap water. I'm not overly concerned if the plant growth slows in the couple of weeks I have to wait for my new atomiser. I'll continue dosing with glut though.


----------



## tiger15 (22 Sep 2018)

My commercial made Tunze reactor is absolutely silent.  Another short term solution is to secure a jar upside down inside the tank, and just manually fill it up with CO2 daily before light on and let it passively diffuses out.  You can direct the return flow to help diffuse faster.

I have two show tanks, a 125 and 75 gal in my living room and foyer and I have zero tolerance for flooding.  So I avoid any system that has outside plumbing.


----------



## Coys (22 Sep 2018)

tiger15 said:


> I have two show tanks, a 125 and 75 gal in my living room and foyer and I have zero tolerance for flooding.  So I avoid any system that has outside plumbing.



Hopefully neither tank will ever suffer a seam split then, which in my experience is a similar risk to an external device leak. I have had one bottom seal give out on a 325+ litre marine setup and one external device flood, so 1-1 so far.


----------



## tiger15 (22 Sep 2018)

Coys said:


> Hopefully neither tank will ever suffer a seam split then, which in my experience is a similar risk to an external device leak. I have had one bottom seal give out on a 325+ litre marine setup and one external device flood, so 1-1 so far.



Yes, I never stop worrying about flooding, even in my dreams or out on vacation.  For safety, big tanks ought to be in the basement. But they are my show tanks / living art  that can only be appreciated in living area. 

I do 75% WC weekly, another vulnerability, and I am extra careful using a timer to alarm me against overfilling every time. 

I bought both tanks new that  are now 10 to 15  year old and wonder if there is an expiration date on the seam integrity.  With 200 gal of water in my living area, there is vulnerability and no absolute flood proof set up, only measures to minimize it. 

 The only safeguard is my home insurance covers flood accident damage.


----------



## Coys (22 Sep 2018)

tiger15 said:


> I bought both tanks new that  are now 10 to 15  year old and wonder if there is an expiration date on the seam integrity.



I don't know about longevity of silicone, but flatness of base/stand plus glass thickness and weight of rocks, gravel, etc. will have some influence. My marine aquarium seal gave way because the stand couldn't take the weight in the centre, and the glass bowed enough for the seam to let go; it was about six months old. The manufacturer accepted liability and their insurance paid for damage and loss of fish, etc. And they redesigned the stand...


----------



## tiger15 (22 Sep 2018)

I own a dozen tanks in my life and experienced tank failure twice.  One was a 30 gal used tank that had a slight chip at an edge.  After about 6 months, it blew open at the chipped edge during a WC and flooded the carpet which remained smelly forever.  A second one was a new 10 gal with thin glass that failed spontaneously at a seam after 3 year.   The leak wasn't a big deal because it was located in my dirty basement.  I have two other 75 gal in my basement that are 20 to 25 year old, moved one time from my former house, still hold water tight. 

I am paranoid about flooding of 200 gal in my living room, but resist to hide my show tanks in my basement no one can appreciate.  I took all measures necessary to minimize chance of leak that I can control, but I can't control if the tank leaks spontaneously.


----------



## Coys (11 Oct 2018)

My Qanvee atomiser arrived from China yesterday and I'll be installing it tomorrow.


----------



## Fiske (11 Oct 2018)

Coys said:


> My Qanvee atomiser arrived from China yesterday and I'll be installing it tomorrow.



Just installed my second; a 16/22 unit. They are excellent IMO.


----------



## Coys (11 Oct 2018)

Fiske said:


> Just installed my second; a 16/22 unit. They are excellent IMO.


 
I hope so. 

FWIW I've just listed three used UpAqua 16/22 ceramic inserts on the for sale thread. Free to a good home.


----------

